# sound from wheel area



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi, I have a question, recently I am hearing a sound like some metal is in my wheel at front driver side and making a sound. it is more like some sound which comes every other second for the speed at around 5mpg and the frequency increases with the speed. The thing is I can hear the sound until 30mph, then it is gone and if I slow down to less than 30mph, then it starts again, While going with 15 mph, I shut down the engine just to verify it is not from engine, and the sound was there so it is definetly not from engine. also I think it is not the wheel bearing because if it were, then it should have increased with the speed not dissepear after 30mph. Another thing is maybe it is just coincidence but it started after I rotated my tires,so yesterday I put the tires back the original locations, the sound is still present though.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

try bending the the dust protector away (inward) from the brake rotor. i know i had a squealing/metal-to-metal-contact sound and that was the problem.....


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Wheel Bearing Check*

I had the same problem and thought the same thing, it just couldn't be the wheel bearing. But guess what, it was. The easiest way to check if it's the wheel bearing is to jack the tire off the ground and try to shake it back and forth. If it's wobbly and all the lugs are tight then it's the wheel bearing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is the sound constant while under 30? tell me this, if you are coasting (constant speed, flat road) can you hear it? and if not does it come back under load (brakeing or accelerating) 

or can you hear it at the same pitch wether braking or accelerating


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Self Fornicator said:


> is the sound constant while under 30? tell me this, if you are coasting (constant speed, flat road) can you hear it? and if not does it come back under load (brakeing or accelerating)
> 
> or can you hear it at the same pitch wether braking or accelerating


The sound is not constant, the sound becomes more frequent from say every other second at 5mph to every half second at 25 mph. I hear it everytime, whether I accelerate or brake or just go with the same speed. It does not change with acceleration or breaking, the only thing matters is the speed of the car and it disseapears over 30mph. (no sound at all) thank you for your help


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

I had a problem like that just this morning on my way to work... found out what it was though. Damn wheel fell clean off the car! Oh well... wheel back on, lugs back on, off to work I went!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had the same sound and symptoms you currently have. I finally found it today. I removed my left front wheel and caliper assy. Then I removed the brake rotor and found that the inner shield ring [part of my backing plate sheild] rusted off and was dangling around in there. Threw it away and the noise is gone.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> try bending the the dust protector away (inward) from the brake rotor. i know i had a squealing/metal-to-metal-contact sound and that was the problem.....


I second this.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Guys, I will bend the dust protector out from the rotors and see if that helps and for what Blown310 is saying, it is too hard for me to do it, I can live with the sound then


----------



## Nickspeed571 (May 10, 2005)

sometimes if a brake job has been done and they don't use the shims you can get a low speed noise too.. if you tap the brakes does the sound go away?


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Nickspeed571 said:


> sometimes if a brake job has been done and they don't use the shims you can get a low speed noise too.. if you tap the brakes does the sound go away?


Actually, that was my guess, but When I brake the sound is still there. I did brake job 3 weeks before so I am guessing, I may have bend the dust protector. To be honest, I am hoping so..


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had left front wheel bearing failure on my '91 B13 SE-R this week. It had a humming sound on the highway that got worse when I made right turns. I removed the bearing assy today and replaced it. The inner row of ball bearings were bad. Even though both inner and outer seals were in place and looked OK, there was some moisture [water] in the failed bearing too. This brings up a good point that I never hear anyone talk about. Ever notice that when you buy those $59.99 rebuilt axles that the factory metal splash shields are always missing? The rebuilders hammer them off and throw them away. For $59 you're not getting new ones, so you put them in with those parts missing. Well there *is* a price to pay for that. Just give it enough time.....


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Please describe noise in more detail*

It's good to listen to your car, because it can tell you things about how it's doing, and if you pay attention you'll end up saving some grief and money.

The *type* of sound makes a lot of difference. This thread began with a "metal" sound. What *kind* of metal sound? Squeaking or tinny or jingling, or a high-pitched scrape? Or is it more of a clank or a dull thud? Is there a vibration with it?

I'm not sure, but right now I suspect that my car has a marginal bearing and/or CV joint in the front right. I first noticed this when I zoomed along and my right wheels would dip into the elliptical depression outside storm drains in the curb. (I'm not talking about potholes--I don't go fast over any real bumps.) It was kind of a humming vibe, there & then gone.

Well, now at about 5-15 mph, the clunk is around most of the time, and I can feel it a little, too. It disappears at higher speeds.

But that doesn't mean I'm gonna press it to go fast!

This is my daily driver, and I won't be able to get her up off the ground until this weekend.

So I guess now I get to look forward to finding out how to do bearing & CV joints on my car. Back in '98, I let the dealership do it, but I don't have the available cash for it now. I think this involves pressing the bearings, and I don't own a press, so I may have a lovely time of it. . . .






blownb310 said:


> I had left front wheel bearing failure on my '91 B13 SE-R this week. It had a humming sound on the highway that got worse when I made right turns. I removed the bearing assy today and replaced it. The inner row of ball bearings were bad. Even though both inner and outer seals were in place and looked OK, there was some moisture [water] in the failed bearing too. This brings up a good point that I never hear anyone talk about. Ever notice that when you buy those $59.99 rebuilt axles that the factory metal splash shields are always missing? The rebuilders hammer them off and throw them away. For $59 you're not getting new ones, so you put them in with those parts missing. Well there *is* a price to pay for that. Just give it enough time.....


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm thinking early signs of a wheel bearing. maybe there's a small divot on the race and once going fast enough the balls go over it without making contact and making noise. just a thought anyway.

Another possibility has already been said. the rear dust sheild. Also the pads shifiting. Maybe your fit kit has become rusted to the point that the little retainers are touching your rotor and causing a noise once again becoming to brief a moment at higher speeds to cause the sound.

Check and make sure your wheel isn't bent. do you have any vibration in the wheel when the noise occurs? That could cause the issue.

let us know what you find.


----------

